# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Drag and copy based on pivot table cell

## m.yarahmadi

Need to copy(drag) data that references pivot table data. for example : difrrent columns in pivot table but when i refrence to them and drag for copying the data it keeps refrencing to the original columns and do not move to next columns . So when I drag it is always locked
on the original Pivot Table cell. Works if you select each columns separately but therez lots of data and i cant keep selecting .
need some help

----------


## benishiryo

welcome to the forum.  i suppose you will see the formula GETPIVOTDATA when you try to reference a cell from the Pivot Table.  that is something very useful you can google & read about.  but if you dont want that, either:
1. type in the cell reference you want.  for eg.
=B10
then drag

2. or turn off this GETPIVOTDATA option.  click on any part of the Pivot & you will see the Options tab on top.  on the left most portion on the ribbon, there is another Options dropdown.  click on it & Uncheck the GenerateGetPivotData

----------


## m.yarahmadi

> welcome to the forum.  i suppose you will see the formula GETPIVOTDATA when you try to reference a cell from the Pivot Table.  that is something very useful you can google & read about.  but if you dont want that, either:
> 1. type in the cell reference you want.  for eg.
> =B10
> then drag
> 
> 2. or turn off this GETPIVOTDATA option.  click on any part of the Pivot & you will see the Options tab on top.  on the left most portion on the ribbon, there is another Options dropdown.  click on it & Uncheck the GenerateGetPivotData



thank you , it works.

----------

